# Hello everyone....Im new to this forum.



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

Just a quick greeting to all those here on the forum. I look forward to making new friends and sharing ideas about the martial arts. Just a quick question to start with.....I cant seem to find how to upload a picture for my main profile picture. Anyone lend a hand here?


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

Its OK guys I worked it out. A big Hello once again to everyone here.....The fierce Hadou has Landed!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Fierce Hadou (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Benjamin. Thankyou for the welcome. I am impressed by your distinguished title.....a Doctor and 5th dan. Excellent achievement.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you.  I have been studying Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo since 1985.  I am convinced that it is my martial arts training that has given me the focus and discipline to achieve my academic and career goals in life.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steve (Feb 20, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT!


Ummm...  I think you might have missed the window of opportunity on this one.  It appears that the OP has already been banned.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Steve said:


> Ummm...  I think you might have missed the window of opportunity on this one.  It appears that the OP has already been banned.


and in just 6 posts. Is that a new record?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> No.


Now i desperately want to see the posts of whoever holds the record...


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2013)

Nah, most are spammers, or duplicate accounts that get caught early. Not that exciting, just annoying.... I'm sure you could make up something more fun than the reality... but if you really want to know, talk to Bob...


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Nah, most are spammers, or duplicate accounts that get caught early. Not that exciting, just annoying.... I'm sure you could make up something more fun than the reality... but if you really want to know, talk to Bob...


Aww. And here i was hoping for someone who made one post so bad it got them banned. Oh well


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Nah, most are spammers, or duplicate accounts that get caught early. Not that exciting, just annoying.... I'm sure you could make up something more fun than the reality... but if you really want to know, talk to Bob...


Well, that's upsetting. I was hoping for some fun stories...


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Well, that's upsetting. I was hoping for some fun stories...


Sad, isnt it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Sad, isnt it?


Very


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2013)

Is it really? How about we have some stimulating conversation instead of piling on some poor banned user, eh?


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 22, 2013)

welcome....wait i'm just typing to the air here as he is already banned. Okay I get a free post!


----------

